# W : Fire warrior bits H: Lots



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking for fire warrior bits, preferably torso's, shoulder guards and pulse rifles. have literally 1000's of bits so if there is anything you want in particular let me know and i'll have a rake through.

Cheers.


----------

